# easiest way to get money out of Malaysia?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Got a job in kl but what is the easiest way to convert to euro to send it home non of the normal money brokers like currency direct deal in the ccy???

thanks


----------



## pwrlara1990 (Jun 12, 2018)

depends on how much you have. you can purchase items and send it back and sell it back in your home country. you may or may not suffer the loss but you can skip the foreign exchange


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Unfortunately it seems quite difficult. Services like TransferWise and PayPal don't allow transferring money out of the country.


----------



## Aida_S (Aug 18, 2018)

Foreigners use Western Union.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

What about a REVOLUT account. They deal in most currencies


----------

